# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  آموزش بازیسازی با نرم افزار محبوب Game Maker

## game-developer

سلام
در این تاپیک به آموزش بازیسازی با استفاده از نرم افزار محبوب گیم میکر می پردازیم . دوستان هرگونه سوال یا مشکلی که دارن می تونن بپرسن . 
برای دانلود جزوات آموزشی شماره 1 و 2 روی لینک های زیر کلیک کنید :

*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/73-gamemaker-part1.html*

*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/74-gamemaker-part2.html*

----------


## هم دانشگاهی

با تشکر از شما !

اما من یه سوال دارم از کجا کد نویسی game maker رو یاد بگیریم ؟!   :متفکر:

----------


## game-developer

دوست عزیز در ادامه مقالات ، وقتی با روند کلی گیم میکر آشنا شدید آموزش دقیق برنامه نویسی زبان Game Maker که همان GML هست رو نیز قرار میدم 
===================
*جزوه آموزشی شماره 3 و 4 بازیسازی با Game Maker نیز آماده ، برای دانلود روی لینک های زیر کلیک کنید :*

*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/75-gamemaker-part3.html*

*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/76-gamemaker-part4.html*

----------


## هم دانشگاهی

من یه سوال دارم :

علت اینکه بعضی اوقات برنامه رو با کد مینویسید و گاهی دیگه بدون کد چیه ؟!؟!؟!  :متفکر:

----------


## هم دانشگاهی

جزوه های بعدی آموزشی رو پس کی قرار میدین ؟!؟!؟!؟!!؟! :گیج:

----------


## game-developer

در گیم میکر 2 روش برای بازیسازی وجود داره :
1 - استفاده از روی Drag & Drop ( بدون استفاده از برنامه نویسی ، که خیلی توصیه نمیشه )
2 - استفاده از برنامه نویسی ( که اکیدا توصیه میشه چون شما می تونید از قابلیت های گیم میکر به صورت کامل استفاده کنید )
=====================
جزوات آموزشی شماره 5 و 6 بازیسازی با نرم افزار Game Maker نیز آماده شدند ، برای دانلود روی لینک های زیر کلیک کنید :

*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/77-gamemaker-part5.html*

*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/78-gamemaker-part6.html*

----------


## هم دانشگاهی

جزوه های آموزشی شما خیلی خوبه و من همشون رو انجام دادم ولی . . .

ولی اگه از پایه شروع میکردین و هر قسمت رو به صورت اساسی بیان میکردین و کارهایی که در هر قسمت میشه انجام داد رو میگفتید بهتر بود !  :قلب: 

این جوری شما فقط یک بازی رو آموزش میدین ولی اینکه با اون ویژگی ها چه کارهایی رو میشه انجام داد رو نگفتین !!!

به نظر من اون جوری بهتر بود !!!!   :بامزه: 

باز هم از زحمات شما ممنون  :بوس:

----------


## game-developer

دوست عزیزم به زودی در آموزش های آینده شما با نحوه ی برنامه نویسی و در حقیقت با زبان برنامه نویسی گیم میکر ( GML ) آشنا خواهید شد .
==================
*جزوات آموزشی شماره 7 و 8 بازیسازی با Game Maker آماده شدند ، برای دانلود روی لینک های زیر کلیک کنید :*

*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/87-gamemaker-part7.html*

*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/97-gamemaker-part8.html*

----------


## هم دانشگاهی

من داخل سایت promaker کی میگشتم آموزش uinity3D رو هم دیدم منتها فقط قسمت اولش بود !

قسمت های آموزشی بقیه رو قرار نمیدین ؟!؟!

----------


## game-developer

دوست عزیز آموزش های Unity 3D در حال نوشته شدن می باشد و به زودی قرار میگیرن 
====================
*دوستان جزوات آموزشی شماره 9 و 10 بازیسازی با نرم افزار Game Maker آماده شد ، برای دانلود روی لینک های زیر کلیک کنید :*


*http://forum.promakers.ir/showthread.php?tid=10*

*http://forum.promakers.ir/showthread.php?tid=11*

----------


## game-developer

*دوستان جزوه آموزشی شماره 11 بازیسازی با نرم افزار Game Maker آماده شد ، برای دانلود روی لینک های زیر کلیک کنید :
*
*http://forum.promakers.ir/showthread.php?tid=12*

----------


## motorbag

سلام
من تمام در س های آموزش گیم میکر را دانلود کردم ولی عکس gifدر فایل زیپی که دانلود کرده بودم وجود ندارد

----------


## game-developer

دوست عزیز متوجه نمیشم منظورت شما چیست ؟ همه ی آموزش های عکس gif ندارن ...
=============
*جزوه آموزشی شماره 12 بازیسازی با Game Maker آماده شد برای دانلود روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید :*

*http://forum.promakers.ir/showthread.php?tid=13*

----------


## game-developer

*جزوه آموزشی شماره 15 بازیسازی با Game Maker آماده شد برای دانلود روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید :*

*http://forum.promakers.ir/showthread.php?tid=16*

----------


## aria khan

این فایل فقط تحت نرم افزار game maker اجرا میشوند.آیا میشه که اینها رو exe کرد یا تحت نرم افزار flasplayer اجرا کرد یا نه ؟
آموزش آن رو میخواستم که تحت نرم افزار game maker اجرا نشه

----------


## aria khan

کسی جواب ما رو میده؟

----------


## game-developer

دوست عزیز بعد از اینکه بازی رو ساختید برای اینکه به صورت EXE خروجی بگیرید کافیست مسیر زیر را در نرم افزار Game Maker طی کنید :
File>Create Executable

بدین صورت شما می توانید فایل اجرایی بازی را تولید کنید .
====================
*قسمت شانزدهم آموزش بازیسازی با نرم افزار Game Maker آماده شد ، برای دانلود روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید :*
*http://forum.promakers.ir/showthread.php?tid=17*

----------


## mikatala1390

آموزش ساخت یک بازی ساده با نرم افزار گیم میکر برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت زیر بروید
barg-game.mihanblog.com

----------


## amin1softco

یک سوال همیشه ذهن منو به خودش مشغول کرده چرا شما از انجین سه بعدی استفاده نمی کنید ؟ مثل unity or unreal

----------

